# Deuce and a half thoughts



## lonegunman (Sep 2, 2009)

I have been pondering a bigger type of ORV.  I was admiring a US Army surplus 2 and 1/2 ton truck.  I hate getting stuck and want room for all my gear and then some.  With serious towing ability and tons of power I should be able to get off the beaten path with no problems.

I think they look great with super singles and if you add a muffler it quiets the thing down quit a bit.  I talked to a guy who refurbs them and he can find one for pretty cheap.  I drove one all over creation while in the army and they are hard to stick. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well that depends.  Are you looking to get the best parking spot at Wallyworld or something?


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 2, 2009)

Are you hunting elephants???


----------



## Truegiant (Sep 2, 2009)

I have seen a few modified with pop-ups in the back. a neat contraption. My only complaint would be fuel getting to where you needed to be. There is a place off of I95 just south of savannah where they have probably 30 or so. They also have the fire trucks, ambulances ,etc.. 

I saw one on some 52" michelins with upgraded turbo diesel that was just plain sick!


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 2, 2009)

I vaguely remember turning wrenches on them much more than actually operating them.  10:1 ratio would sound about right.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Sep 3, 2009)

just put the axles under a half ton 4x4 pickup and stick some 54 inch boggers on it


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 3, 2009)

duckdawgdixie said:


> just put the axles under a half ton 4x4 pickup and stick some 54 inch boggers on it



Saw a Landcruiser that had Volvo Portal axles under it.  It's actually for sale currently on ih8mud.com.  I think the guy wants around $11k for it.  Has all the creature comforts (ac etc etc) and is unstoppable.  Has 40s on it and it actually looks stock.  Crazy how well proportioned it came out and has clearance like no other.

Here's the link to some pics of the guys build.
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=398873

The best thing about this one is that you can convince the wife that it is your daily driver too


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Sep 3, 2009)

looks good but if i was putin them huge axles under somthin id go alot bigger than a 40, im runin 38s on stock half ton axles and factory ifs with no issues so far, its been that way for a lil over a year now


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 3, 2009)

Why not look at an older (80s) Ford or Chevy straight axle 4X4 ???

Lift kits, lockers and huge tires go along way preventing getting
stuck..And a winch..More avail parts over a duce and a half, and
probably better fuel mileage....
There was a guy on here a while back with a dual axle Ford 1 ton
flat bed...Was a monster.....


----------



## cj5 buggy (Sep 3, 2009)

how cheap can your friend get them, also does he get parts? i just need a couple fronts thats all. 

and going along the line of an off road vehicle, camper all in one... i say do it to it, just post up some pics.


----------



## thomasr (Sep 3, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Why not look at an older (80s) Ford or Chevy straight axle 4X4 ???
> 
> Lift kits, lockers and huge tires go along way preventing getting
> stuck..And a winch..More avail parts over a duce and a half, and
> ...



I tend to agree with this line of thinking.  I've got quite a few hours behind the wheel of a deuce.  At first I thought it was waaayyy cool, then I got to the point where I wasn't as amused anymore.  Ours were mostly the 1970s series.  I'm only 5'9" on a good day and having the steering wheel right under me gets uncomfortable.  Ours didn't have power steering so off road travel in all wheel drive mode would give you a serious upper body work out.  Top speed is 50 mph at best, it's loud, hot, road like a wagon, wasn't very maneuverable and got terrible MPG.  While the motor has tons of torque it's nothing speedy about it.

On the other hand the deuce is one serious truck.  You're right, it's hard to stick, but when you get it stuck you're in a world of hurt.  More than likely Bubba in his 3500 ain't gonna budge it.  I don't think it's possible to overload one.  The diesel is a diesel in the most simplest form so while just about any diesel mechanic can figure it out, you're not going to get the parts from Auto-Zone.  

The Volunteer Fire Department back home still has one set up for brush fires and they all still make the comment that it's one of their most reliable trucks, but when they do need parts they have to order them from a place in Texas.  

Al that said, if this is something you really want to do, go for it!  It would definitely be something different and not impossible to maintain.  Who knows, you may create a market for them.


----------

